# Super Bowl Sunday Skiing



## cooze (Jan 20, 2014)

Anyone aware of any local mountains (east coast, NJ) offering any super bowl sunday specials? Figured that i would ask here before perusing the websites. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 20, 2014)

Check lifopia. I think Mountain Snow usually has a deal. But that in south Vermont.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 20, 2014)

Cannon does a 2 for 1 on SB Sunday...that's where I'm planning to be.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 20, 2014)

I think Hunter, Bellaire might have deals.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 20, 2014)

Wildcat/Attitash also offer a $39 ticket on SB Sunday


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 20, 2014)

As long as I'm no where near the Meadowlands, I'll be happy.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 20, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Cannon does a 2 for 1 on SB Sunday...that's where I'm planning to be.



I've been looking to check out Cannon this season, SB Sunday may be the day. It's about a 3 hour drive from me so I might check out Attitash on Monday and make a weekend out of it. I can get an e-ticket for $48. Anyone know any good Monday deals? How about a good place to stay in the area? Nothing fancy, just clean and affordable is all I need.

I know next to nothing about the NH skiing scene.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 20, 2014)

^^^^^^^
Dartmouth Skiway has $20 tickets any non-holiday Monday.
If you know anyone with a Ride and Ski card they have midweek 2 fers to Black, Cranmore, Ragged, and Crotched in NH.

The Cranmore one is in the form of a coupon that gets mailed with the book. PM me your address and I'd be happy to put one in the mail for you. No idea if they require you to show the card as well.

Also, look at the Irving gas promos--lots of options for midweek BOGO turns thru there w/o needing to pre-buy. Given the fickle weather I'd be hesitant to pre-buy for anything midweek especially given the widely available deals you don't need to commit to in advance. Especially if you ski Cannon on Sunday you could stay somewhere in the area and make the call Monday AM depending on available terrain or how much you feel like driving.


----------



## cooze (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you all


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 25, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> I've been looking to check out Cannon this season, SB Sunday may be the day. It's about a 3 hour drive from me so I might check out Attitash on Monday and make a weekend out of it. I can get an e-ticket for $48. Anyone know any good Monday deals? How about a good place to stay in the area? Nothing fancy, just clean and affordable is all I need.
> 
> I know next to nothing about the NH skiing scene.



Fair warning Cannon's SB 2-4-1 can be one of their most crowded days.  But, that is by Cannon standards so it is still far less crowded than most resorts on any given weekend.  I will likely be riding Cannon that day.  Shoot me a PM or email if you're coming up we can share some turns.

Good "clean and affordable" places to stay near Cannon:

South of the notch (Lincoln and Woodstock)
*Parker's Motel, Lincoln, NH*:  This motel is the closest to Cannon on the south side of FranconiaNotch (it's the very last place before getting into the Notch).  This makes it a great option if you are coming up the night before and want to save yourself a late-night drive through sketchy conditions in the Notch.  It is affordable, clean, and friendly.  They offer discount tickets to Cannon.  There is NOTHING going on here for entertainment.  It's just a room to sleep in.
*
Indian Head Resort, Lincoln:  *Just a little south of Parker's.  This is more of a "resort" with pools and hot tubs and restaurant. It can be a s*show of kids and families.  I can't really say I'd recommend it but given its popularity I'm sure lots of people like it. 

*Woodstock Inn and Brewery:  *Not sure about the pricing, could be expensive.  But it puts you in Woodstock, and more importantly puts you right at the Brewery.  Great beer, food, people, etc.  
*
A whole bunch of others: *I haven't stayed at these so I can't comment but also nearby are Beacon, Econolodge, Woodwards, Profile, etc.

North of the Notch (Franconia)
*Kinsman Lodge: *I have never stayed here but I constantly hear raves about it.  Search this forum for several excellent reviews. 
*
Hillwinds lodge:  *I stayed here once for New Years.  It kinda sucked (bad service, weird people).  But it was clean and cheap.  If that's all you need, it works.

*Others: *Haven't stayed at these but I drive by them and they look OK: Gale River & StonyBrook.  Franconia and Sugarhill also have a bunch of B&Bs that are good like The Horse&Hound and Sugarhill House.  But doesn't sound like that's what you want.  Also Franconia Inn is large(ish) but pricey I think.  Nice XC trail system there.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 25, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Fair warning Cannon's SB 2-4-1 can be one of their most crowded days.  But, that is by Cannon standards so it is still far less crowded than most resorts on any given weekend.  I will likely be riding Cannon that day.  Shoot me a PM or email if you're coming up we can share some turns.



I thought you skiing with me that day!  Is your dance card full?


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't think Belleayre has any deals, but I've been there the last 3 Super Bowl Sundays and I pretty much had the entire place to myself. Especially once 12:00 comes around. I have a few Bogos for Belleayre. I'd be willing to trade if you have anything I could use. PM me if you're interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 25, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I thought you skiing with me that day!  Is your dance card full?



That goes without saying, but I thought you could use a dose of some additional snowboarders!  You wouldn't have all those twisting knee injuries if you locked yourself into one board. You'll see the light someday.


----------



## cooze (Jan 25, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> I don't think Belleayre has any deals, but I've been there the last 3 Super Bowl Sundays and I pretty much had the entire place to myself. Especially once 12:00 comes around. I have a few Bogos for Belleayre. I'd be willing to trade if you have anything I could use. PM me if you're interested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you for the offer...Unfortunately I do not have anything to offer. I usually go to Hunter, but I may check out Belleayre for super bowl Sunday


----------



## puckoach (Jan 26, 2014)

This will be my crew's 6th year doing a Superbowl Ski Trip.

The deals are offered as most are empty.  Cannon's has proved to get results.  

Search the lodging direct.   Not thru a "group/regional " web site.

We will be ski 3/stay 2 - Sun, Mon, Tues for  a total of $190 each.   As we found a condo owner that would rather have something,  than nothing.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 26, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> That goes without saying, but I thought you could use a dose of some additional snowboarders!  You wouldn't have all those twisting knee injuries if you locked yourself into one board. You'll see the light someday.



Go telly - less knee injuries as well


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm headed to Plattekille.  I figure that will be the most empty ski area... in the area


----------



## skifree (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm hitting snow or uhhhh okemo since its ski council day


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 27, 2014)

Unfortunately for us spoiled Cannon skiers,Super sunday is one the most crowded weekend days of the year.I'll certainly ski early and then sigh as I drive back to my house  past all the cars parked at Mittersill and being shuttled up the road.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> That goes without saying, but I thought you could use a dose of some additional snowboarders! You wouldn't have all those twisting knee injuries if you locked yourself into one board. You'll see the light someday.



I may have to one day try it.


----------



## Tin (Jan 27, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> Unfortunately for us spoiled Cannon skiers,Super sunday is one the most crowded weekend days of the year.I'll certainly ski early and then sigh as I drive back to my house  past all the cars parked at Mittersill and being shuttled up the road.



Can you define crowded? I was planning on Sunday there...how many chair or minute wait? Crowded at Crotched (6-8 chair wait) is different from crowded at Stratton (20-30 minute wait).


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 27, 2014)

Tin said:


> Can you define crowded? I was planning on Sunday there...how many chair or minute wait? Crowded at Crotched (6-8 chair wait) is different from crowded at Stratton (20-30 minute wait).



The only time I've had a 20 minute wait at Cannon was on a SB Sunday.  The only time I've ever left Cannon because it was too crowded was on a SB Sunday. 

But it's all context.  As SIKSKIER said, we are spoiled.  I have been to Loon, WV, Sugarbush, Wildcat, etc many times on a typical weekend and seen much worse lines than SB Sunday at Cannon.


----------



## Tin (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Cannonball. Definitely Cannon on Sunday and torn between Black or Cannon Saturday.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> The only time I've had a 20 minute wait at Cannon was on a SB Sunday.  The only time I've ever left Cannon because it was too crowded was on a SB Sunday.
> 
> But it's all context.  As SIKSKIER said, we are spoiled.  I have been to Loon, WV, Sugarbush, Wildcat, etc many times on a typical weekend and seen much worse lines than SB Sunday at Cannon.



we can go to the pub!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 28, 2014)

Tin said:


> Can you define crowded? I was planning on Sunday there...how many chair or minute wait? Crowded at Crotched (6-8 chair wait) is different from crowded at Stratton (20-30 minute wait).



Don't want to scare you away.Long lines at Cannon for most of us is more than 5 minutes.Super Day might have 10-15 minute lines.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2014)

Hunter have any deals?


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm ok with a line at the lift but how are the trails at Cannon when it's crowded.  I'm pretty sure I'm headed up Sunday.  As long as I can get away from people when on the hill, I'll deal with them at the bottom.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> I'm ok with a line at the lift but how are the trails at Cannon when it's crowded. I'm pretty sure I'm headed up Sunday. As long as I can get away from people when on the hill, I'll deal with them at the bottom.



Pleanty of room to spread out but there are congestion points like any mountain.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 28, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Pleanty of room to spread out but there are congestion points like any mountain.



Are the glades in play?  Any advice for someone who's never been?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> Are the glades in play? Any advice for someone who's never been?




Upper glades may be in play with the wind.  Probably only poaching though.  Lower glades probably not yet.  I may go up Thurs or Fri this week.  I will let you know.  

I tend to go up high first and stay. Then hit the front five late morning before going in for a brew.  then repeat.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 28, 2014)

Puck it said:


> *I tend to go up high first and stay*. Then hit the front five late morning before going in for a brew.  then repeat.



Me too.  Whoops, wrong thread


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 28, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Upper glades may be in play with the wind.  Probably only poaching though.  Lower glades probably not yet.  I may go up Thurs or Fri this week.  I will let you know.
> 
> I tend to go up high first and stay. Then hit the front five late morning before going in for a brew.  then repeat.



Cool. Much appreciated.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2014)

skifree said:


> I'm hitting snow or uhhhh okemo since its ski council day


i was trying to plan a sat/sun combo of this but my plans are not coming together...


----------



## Vortex (Jan 28, 2014)

I always do the River and Stay over and do the party at the Phoenix.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 28, 2014)

This is a perfect Super Bowl.  By "perfect" I mean I can't possibly imagine how I could have any less interest in it.  So for me it won't conflict with skiing Sunday afternoon or early Monday morning.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 28, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> This is a perfect Super Bowl.  By "perfect" I mean I can't possibly imagine how I could have any less interest in it.  So for me it won't conflict with skiing Sunday afternoon or early Monday morning.



Agreed except I selfishly have an interest in Peyton losing.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 28, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> Agreed except I selfishly have an interest in Peyton losing.



I don't want Manning to get another ring.  Also, I can't get excited about Seattle...  Ugh.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 28, 2014)

I have 4 tix to use up and then got a ticket from liftopia for $50 with some discounts I had so what the hell decided to hit Killington.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2014)

RootDKJ said:


> Me too.  Whoops, wrong thread



High up in the hills is fun with Mary.


----------



## dlague (Jan 28, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> Agreed except I selfishly have an interest in Peyton losing.



+1

It is hard for New Englander's - on one side you have the Brady nemesis (sort of) Peyton Manning and on top of that Wes Welker vs Seattle being coached by a former Patriots Head Coach.  I am pulling for Seattle since that have an under 6 foot tall quarterback and is only two years in the league vs the other quarterback who is two years away from retiring (if he does not win)!

In any case, we will be up at Saddleback for the RSNE stop for that weekend and will stay over night and ski it again!


----------



## johnnyari (Jan 28, 2014)

Normally I wouldn't think about missing the Superbowl, but I think I've seen too many Manning championships already.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2014)

I think I going to Hunter. Any one want to Join me ?


----------



## cooze (Jan 30, 2014)

Scotty said:


> I think I going to Hunter. Any one want to Join me ?



Do you know if Hunter is running any super bowl sunday deals?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2014)

cooze said:


> Do you know if Hunter is running any super bowl sunday deals?



I don't know I going to check liftopia.com tomorrow.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 30, 2014)

Skiing > Football


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> Skiing > Football



Come to Hunter on Sunday.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'll be at Jay for my first time Saturday and Sunday. Anyone heading up there?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm thinking Sugarbush for some woodsy skiing. North or South, that is the question..

I'm living off my prepaid VT-5 passes for the moment Scotty. We'll link up this winter! Gore?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'm thinking Sugarbush for some woodsy skiing. North or South, that is the question..
> 
> I'm living off my prepaid VT-5 passes for the moment Scotty. We'll link up this winter! Gore?



That be awesome. I love Gore .


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 30, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> I'll be at Jay for my first time Saturday and Sunday. Anyone heading up there?



I'm headed up to Owls Head Saturday to use up a voucher and looks like using my Jay voucher on Sunday. If the forecast changes I may switch it up and hit Jay Saturday but looks like the snow will be mainly Saturday night into Sunday. As of now the plan is Jay Sunday.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 30, 2014)

Informal AZ gathering at Cannon. If anyone else is interested in meeting up for some turns shoot me a PM.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 30, 2014)

Kleetus said:


> I'm headed up to Owls Head Saturday to use up a voucher and looks like using my Jay voucher on Sunday. If the forecast changes I may switch it up and hit Jay Saturday but looks like the snow will be mainly Saturday night into Sunday. As of now the plan is Jay Sunday.



Sweet! Shoot me a pm if you want to make some turns. I'll give you an honest report Saturday evening.


----------



## Krikaya (Jan 31, 2014)

I skied Cannon a few years ago on SBS but didn't get to the mountain until 10 am because I had to pick up my skis at a shop in North Conway. I was happy for the sharp edges and fresh wax job but the mountain was skied off by 11. I usually ski on Tuesdays and Thursdays to beat the crowds and because I'm poor. 

So i've only been on the tram a few times since they don't run it midweek. It opens at 8:15 Sunday so I plan on being there for first tram. 

So for those of you that ski weekends: is the tram where everyone goes first thing? Or is it  just the hardcore, season pass holders, and insomniacs?


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 31, 2014)

It's looking like I'm going to catch a ride with some friends to Cannon on Sunday.  Any AZers should say hello if they see me.  Just look for the silly jacket and red hair.

Also, going to Berkshire East tonight and then Mountain Snow tomorrow.  Same as above applies.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 31, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> It's looking like I'm going to catch a ride with some friends to Cannon on Sunday. Any AZers should say hello if they see me. Just look for the silly jacket and red hair.
> 
> Also, going to Berkshire East tonight and then Mountain Snow tomorrow. Same as above applies.




I ahve seen that silly color at Kton once.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 31, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I ahve seen that silly color at Kton once.



Yet you didn't say hi. You could have had a free beer. Haha!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 31, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> Yet you didn't say hi. You could have had a free beer. Haha!




2+2 did not equal 4 at the time until I say the avatar again that night


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 31, 2014)

Krikaya said:


> So for those of you that ski weekends: is the tram where everyone goes first thing? Or is it  just the hardcore, season pass holders, and insomniacs?



About the tram.... 

I love the tram.  I almost always park there.  It has less crowds than the Peabody Base. It opens earlier. It gets you straight to the summit. It offers kick ass top to bottom runs. 

BUT!!!...  Not everyone loves the tram (including many locals).  There are very limit amenities at the base (i.e. No beer).  You can buy a lift ticket, but sometimes they can't handle coupons or other special situations. When it's crowded the tram sucks,  you can wait in absurd lines and you have no escape.  This could easily be the case this Sunday.  Some of Cannon's tougher trails bring you back to the tram base,  so it's not a great option for beginners. 

Again, I am a huge fan of the tram.  Just giving fair warning.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 31, 2014)

Skied at Cannon today with JDMRoma. Conditons were good and should be better if we get some snow Saturday night.  Wind was blowing things down to ice at the end of the day.  Upper Glade still look bony at the exits but the entrances look good.  Mitty still not in play unless you do care about your skis.  Banshee may be doable.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 31, 2014)

Puck it said:


> 2+2 did not equal 4 at the time until I say the avatar again that night



No worries, man. Next time.


----------



## Krikaya (Jan 31, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> About the tram....
> 
> I love the tram.  I almost always park there.  It has less crowds than the Peabody Base. It opens earlier. It gets you straight to the summit. It offers kick ass top to bottom runs.
> 
> ...



I'm hoping to hit tramway,middle cannon bypass, paulie's extension, then paulie's folly or avalanche trails back to the tram BEFORE they get skied off. That route is pure pleasure when the snow is good. I've only skied it a few times when I could turn where I wanted to. The rest of the time I was searching for places where I could set an edge. Cannon boilerplate is pretty nasty. But when it's good there's no place I'd rather be. Now, if I could just make sure I get my lazy ass outta bed in time. This might work......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3MNXI0phaw


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 31, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Skied at Cannon today with JDMRoma. Conditons were good and should be better if we get some snow Saturday night.  Wind was blowing things down to ice at the end of the day.  Upper Glade still look bony at the exits but the entrances look good.  Mitty still not in play unless you do care about your skis.  Banshee may be doable.




Great Day skiing Cannon, Thanks Puck it for showing me around today…I think my favorite trail of the day was Vistaway….I did it a couple more times before leaving. Sunday should be good…..Think Snow !


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 31, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Great Day skiing Cannon, Thanks Puck it for showing me around today…I think my favorite trail of the day was Vistaway….I did it a couple more times before leaving. Sunday should be good…..Think Snow !



Any good bumps?


----------



## skifree (Jan 31, 2014)

Trams great first thing in the morning when you are hung over with 79 of your closest friends


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 31, 2014)

skifree said:


> Trams great first thing in the morning when you are hung over with 79 of your closest friends



I guess.... If 9 of your friends are OK with sitting out a trip on the 70 person tram.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 1, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I guess.... If 9 of your friends are OK with sitting out a trip on the 70 person tram.


That was funny!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 1, 2014)

cooze said:


> Anyone aware of any local mountains (east coast, NJ) offering any super bowl sunday specials? Figured that i would ask here before perusing the websites. Thanks in advance!


Windham in Catskills you can get a ticket through potter Brothers with store in Kingston NY and few others places in Mid Hudson valley tickets is 43.95$.      www.potterbrothers.com


Hunter Mountain in Catskills 48$ through Hunter website 48 and I be there can't wait.


----------



## cooze (Feb 1, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Windham in Catskills you can get a ticket through potter Brothers with store in Kingston NY and few others places in Mid Hudson valley tickets is 43.95$.      www.potterbrothers.com
> 
> 
> Hunter Mountain in Catskills 48$ through Hunter website 48 and I be there can't wait.



Thank you!!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 3, 2014)

The Zoomer pod at Cannon was outstanding on Saturday.The top,not so much with a lot of bullet proof lurking.We got hosed on the snow with at most and inch and it blew about 30-40 at Mittersill while it came down Sat night.I left SuperbowlSunday at noon and there was a full Echo Lake parking lot and 1 full lot at Mittersill.Certainly less than previous years.


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 3, 2014)

I had a great day at Cannon yesterday.  It was cool to meet a bunch of you.  Sorry I didn't get to ride with you though.  I spent way too much time waiting around for my friends all day.:evil:  Middle Hardscrabble was awesome with soft snow and all those whales and rollers!  We lapped that a few times!  I can't wait to get back there after a good snow.  Fun mountain for sure!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 3, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> I had a great day at Cannon yesterday. It was cool to meet a bunch of you. Sorry I didn't get to ride with you though. I spent way too much time waiting around for my friends all day.:evil: Middle Hardscrabble was awesome with soft snow and all those whales and rollers! We lapped that a few times! I can't wait to get back there after a good snow. Fun mountain for sure!




That was actually Lower Hardscrabble unless you poached Mid which was closed.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2014)

I was pleasantly surprised at the lack of crowd yesterday at Killington. Waits of no more than 3 or 4 minutes. Not bad for a weekend.


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 3, 2014)

Puck it said:


> That was actually Lower Hardscrabble unless you poached Mid which was closed.



Ok, I was a little confused because the map said it's a blue but the sign said black. I guess that's just because they left it all ungroomed?  Either way, super fun launching off all that stuff. My abs are a little sore from pulling my board up to do grabs.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 4, 2014)

Easy to confuse those trails.Very weird that Middle and Lower are basically side by side trails in that middle does not run into lower until the bottom of lower.Look at a trail map and see how strange it is.Technically,both middle and lower start from upper.Weird.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 4, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> Easy to confuse those trails.Very weird that Middle and Lower are basically side by side trails in that middle does not run into lower until the bottom of lower.Look at a trail map and see how strange it is.Technically,both middle and lower start from upper.Weird.



Not any more, Lower starts from Short Fuse.  And Lower runs into Blueball, not to be confused by Mid running into Redball not before MH Cut Thru.


Cannonball and I were talking how messed up it was on Sunday.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 5, 2014)

Only because they changed it and added Short fuse as another trail to gain trail count.Lower has always started off the cutback from Taft/Ravine/Skylite Just like Middle does.As I said,Middle does not  run into Lower until almost the bottom of Lower which is the weird part.Its clear on the online trailmap.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 5, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> Only because they changed it and added Short fuse as another trail to gain trail count.Lower has always started off the cutback from Taft/Ravine/Skylite Just like Middle does.As I said,Middle does not run into Lower until almost the bottom of Lower which is the weird part.Its clear on the online trailmap.



I know about Short Fuse.  So you think that uphill section from Mid is actually Mid.  I did not know that.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 5, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I know about Short Fuse.  So you think that uphill section from Mid is actually Mid.  I did not know that.



I don't care what it's called, uphill trails should be banned!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 5, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I don't care what it's called, uphill trails should be banned!



If it is really Mid Hard then that violates your street/way rule.


----------

